

Jeff Bezos owes my friend half his fortune and a trip to Vegas. - HappyHustle
http://blog.xeno.com/jeff-bezos-owes-my-friend-half-his-fortune-and-a-trip-to-vegas

======
albeec13
Technically speaking, Jeff Bezos owes your friend absolutely nothing. He
offered the producers of 60 Minutes half his fortune and a trip to Vegas if
they could guess his announcement. He didn't offer your friend anything.

------
sthkr
Ideas are cheap. It's execution that matters.

~~~
mhofstadt
Agreed. Apparently though, that SnapChat guy didn't get the message. To be
fair, I'd love to sit around and get money from successfully executed ideas
that I contributed absolutely nothing to. So I suppose I can appreciate the
angle at some level.

